# Look what’s in my garage!



## Telemark Dave

Yup, a MXZ 800!!!

thought I’d stir up some lively discourse .. .. or just plain old stir it up.. feel free to chirp in and surmise.. bwahahaha!


----------



## Campgottagopee

RtF on --- Those are nice sleds. I'm a Cat guy, always have been.

2017 ZR 7000



2005 Saber Cat




1971 Panther


----------



## Brownski

Is that new ? I was wondering who was responsible for this weather


----------



## Telemark Dave

It’s a 2014. New to my son Ethan who’s an occasional sled head as well as a lifetime skier.


----------



## marcski

And, here I was thinking you were referring to that nice big oil stain/pool on the floor of the garage.


----------



## Brownski

Telemark Dave said:


> New to my son Ethan


So it’s Ethan’s fault?


----------



## Telemark Dave

marcski said:


> And, here I was thinking you were referring to that nice big oil stain/pool on the floor of the garage.


Actually just water, looks pretty black as I took the pic without the garage lights on.. though it wouldn’t be the first time someone spilled oil, etc.


----------



## Telemark Dave

Brownski said:


> So it’s Ethan’s fault?


It’s been snowing nicely here all day! ??


----------



## Brownski

Telemark Dave said:


> It’s been snowing nicely here all day! ??


Now that’s good news. Did you fix the chair yet?


----------



## Telemark Dave

Brownski said:


> Now that’s good news. Did you fix the chair yet?


Nope. SBR’s place is out in the Hinterlands.. I’ve apparently got the gumption of a dormant gopher - at least until 
there’s enough snow to warrant the 15 minute drive to his place from town..


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

@TD, I don't see any ski racks on that sled. Time to do some mods.

@Brownski, the chair is currently getting buried. It will too heavy to move by tomorrow . I actually took a look at it today, I think it is the repositioned picnic table that is throwing you guys off. Nothing to be done about that, unfortunately, too much lumber in the way.


----------



## Brownski

Finally something to look forward to. Did I ever mention I had ancestors from north of the border? If Francois (changed to Frank at the border) would have gone west instead of south I might be a Hinterlandian today. I’m supposedly 1/8 Micmac


----------



## Harvey

Happens every year. Get a few inches of snow on the chair and all of a sudden everyone is part Mikmaq.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Happens every year. Get a few inches of snow on the chair and all of a sudden everyone is part Mikmaq.


LOL


----------



## Telemark Dave

Harvey said:


> Happens every year. Get a few inches of snow on the chair and all of a sudden everyone is part Mikmaq.


?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Time the old 71 Panther gets rebuilt and, hopefully, back on the trail. She's a sleeper too. Stickers say it's a 399 when she has a 440 motor ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Finally got it dropped off to my buddy who is a Catmaster tech. He smiled when I brought it in and told me he cut his teeth on those old cats. Pretty psyched that the ball is rolling on the old girl.


----------



## Telemark Dave

So this just showed up at our place. Ethan wanted a long track off trail sled, so he got one.. I’m thinking he gets his quiver acquisition tendencies from me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice!

My next sled will be a 137, currently on a 129.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Night night kitty's


----------

